# Starter with just a few quick querries



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

I just got my silvia today, and used it a couple times so have a couple of questions.

How do I use hot water switch? Does it come out of the steam nozzle?

When I turn it on I switch on coffee (no pf) until water flows to make sure the boiler is primed, is this correct procedure?

Should the shower screen nut touch the puck?

Is the headache I have related to too much coffee?? (trick question, you can't have too much!)

I know these are beginner questions but I am really struggling to find an answer to the first so thought I would throw it all here anyway!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hot water: flick hot water switch - middle on left as I recall and open the steam wand - yes, hot water comes from here.

Boiler will be primed without need to run water through brew head. Only time you need to be careful is after steaming a lot of milk as the boiler isn't replenished. Good practice to run the pump - coffee switch - to make sure boiler has been refilled before switching of. This way, you boiler heating element won't get over-heated. Be warned, it will splutter and hiss a bit until it cools down. Stick a jug under to collect the discharged water. There should be a gap between the puck and shower screen to allow for expansion. You should be able to put a coin. - 2p - on a dry puck, lock the portafilter into place and remove. If there's no imprint on the puck from the coin, you're fine.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks for that, although I do get an indentation on a dry puck? I used 15g in the double basket and tamp quite hard but still it is there?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The indentation is caused by back pressure sucking coffee up to the screen after you release the solenoid.

As long as there is head space when you insert the coffee, there is no problem.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

Well I just locked it on then took it off without turning it on and still there was an indentation?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

There has to be a space between puck and shower screen to allow for the puck to expand when brew water flows through. An overfilled basket will lead to uneven extraction.


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Boiler will be primed without need to run water through brew head. Only time you need to be careful is after steaming a lot of milk as the boiler isn't replenished.


There is a procedure in the manual for making sure the boiler is filled before you first turn the machine on (after unpacking). I assume you've done that...

It is also recommended to refill the boiler after steaming by opening the steam wand and turning on the hot water switch. Leave it running until a stream of water comes out the wand. I find this less messy than using the coffee switch, but the end result is the same. Either way its a good idea to have a plastic container / lunch box to catch the water. The drip tray is not really fit for purpose.

The silvia's lock nut protrudes far more than any coin. I seem to remember reading somewhere that as a result the 2p coin needs to be off-centre if you use that test.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

So I overfilled the basket then, OK I thought a double with less than 16g would be fine will have to check.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Thats strange, i can push in 17g on the gaggia with space left, what bean are you using?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Thats strange, i can push in 17g on the gaggia with space left, what bean are you using?


Different to a silvia .......17 in the stock would be too much different headspace etc


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Gaggia +1

Silvia nil pois


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Depends on the roast and grind I find... Sometimes I've pushed it as far as 18g, but usually 16g. OP - how fine/with what are you grinding?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Gaggia +1
> 
> Silvia nil pois


Why a +1 for the Gaggia and a no peas for the Silvia lol.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

The grind right now is with my Hario slim and it is getting me about a 25s extraction. Waiting for my Mignon to be delivered before I actually start weighing/timing shots because right now I am just sort of experimenting.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You will see a big improvement to the quality of your shots with the Mignon. Will put a smile on your face


----------



## martyistheman (Jan 24, 2014)

I always check my dose after I've pulled a shot. There's always an indent from the screw, but I look for little or no imprint from the screen.

I used this advice from PIDSilvia http://www.pidsilvia.com/dosing%20NT%20long.htm

Hope the link works. The advice always helps me when dosing new beans.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

After the shot, an imprint won't matter as that's just the puck being sucked up by the solenoid.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

If your really fussed by the imprint from the nut it can be swapped out for a flush fitting screw.


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

I considered doing that but the indent from the nut makes no difference to the taste, so I figured why bother. OP remember that every new bean needs dialling in with the grinder (when your Mignon arrives) and also depending on how quickly you get through a bag you sometimes need micro grind adjustments as the beans age. I must admit I'm yet to perfect this!


----------

